# Foot cramping!! How do I stop it?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

For me losening bindings and not staying on one edge very long helped alot.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

for me, I just gotta tough it out for about 3 hours and then it goes away (I wear Burton Moto's)

I'd recommend stretching/warming up (light push-ups/crunches) before suiting up though, I don't know if that would actually do anything but its good for you regardless and the idea is that it might help get the blood flowing, especially to your lower extremities...I'm trying to make that more of a habit myself


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

i had a similar problem years ago and i was cutting off the blood supply to my foot. my binding was digging into the rear of my leg where the artery to the foot runs. loosening my bindings, adjusting my foward lean, and footbeds helped a ton.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

this has always been a problem for me, with my front foot. only thing i can do is loosen the bindings on the lift and i usually start to feel better by the time i get back up to the top. then, when it starts to bother me again, i just gottta suck it up till i get back to the bottom.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Foot cramping*

Step 1 - be sure your boots fit correctly. If not, go to a shop that "fits" boots and buy something that works for you.

Step 2 - If that's okay, eat a banana and a baked potato a day. They're both high in potassium. Being low on potassium often causes cramps. Also, be sure you're drinking a minimum of 64 oz. of water daily...in addition to whatever else you drink.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

I had the same problem got these - superfeet REDHot
its much better now


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I had this problem this year and it turned out to be the bindings. I am a 9 and was using L/XL Burton bindings. So I switched to back to medium bindings and poof! Problem solved.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Suburban Blend said:


> I had this problem this year and it turned out to be the bindings. I am a 9 and was using L/XL Burton bindings. So I switched to back to medium bindings and poof! Problem solved.


I had to borrow my friend's board the other day and had a huge lightbulb moment when my feet wouldn't stop cramping up ... although we ride the same size board her bindings are bigger than mine - even tho we're only 1 shoe size apart. My feet were doing more work than they should have.

Although having just read some threads here about boots, I'm wondering whether it has to do ALSO with my boots stretching a bit --- they are in their third season too --- could your boots have too much give??


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

Boots could be packing out. I need to start playing with my boots after about 40 days on it.


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

Advil. Works wonders on foot pain.

I come from a long distance running, triathlon, bike racing background and I have learned to just take 2 advil if my feet start cramping or hurting in any way. Advil reduces inflamation in muscles (in addition to its pain releiving effects) and will help reduce cramping. Just ask your girlfrieds what they prefer to reducing cramping during "that time of the month" and they will tell you advil.

Also, stengthening your foot will help over the long haul, but it wont help you tomorrow. Do some foot/calf exercises, and it will help.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I had this problem last night after tightening my boot too tight... loosened and was golden


----------

